# Im so upset and outraged!



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I went away on vacation for 3 weeks. Just got back yesterday. I boarded my dogs with a friend but I had this girl who runs a kitty daycare watch my cat because my friend is allergic. 

Well I got back and went to pick her up and I didnt even recognize my cat. She *told* me whether or not its true that her 9 year old daughter saw her shaving a long haired cat down for the summer and the daughter went and shaved my cat down. Then when mommy found out about it she had to even her out etc. She apologized to me and only asked for 1/3 of the payment. 

I am so upset, but should I be? I mean kids will be kids. Here are some pics. Will her fur grow back?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, my! Truly...I think I'd have been a bit annoyed, but I'd have *had* to laugh about it! :lol: ...and they did take good care of her AND you only had to pay a portion of the board-price because of the daughters...um...version of 'taking off' for a discount? :lol: 
It really *does* look like a nice clip-job and your kitty is beautiful and seems pleased with herself...I bet she is enjoying the new sensations in her summer wardrobe.
I would be inclined to agree that this was a mistake because shaving most cats is *not* an easy task, and it is one no groomer will *want* to do just-for-the-heck-of-it without getting paid for it. Besides, what a cute/funny story it makes to tell everyone about your nekkid 8O cat! :lol: 

It will grow back. I shave Shasta and Squirrely-Jo when their long hair gets too many snarls to groom out. Shasta's fur takes longer to grow, because her longest hairs can reach up to 5" in length, but S-Jo regrows her hair in a matter of weeks, about 2 months and she's back to her fuzzy self.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are Shasta:








...and Squirrely-Jo:









I couldn't find a pic online of S-Jo shaved, but here is Shasta, beginning, middle, end.
I use a clothespin to clip on her scruff and with one hand on her chest, she does very well for me. I did use scissors (_very bad to use scissors on cats, too easy to pull skin up and into the scissor cutting path_) to get the bulk off and then the clippers to smooth everything. I did *not* want to attempt a full-clip as Shasta was being *very* good and I wanted it to continue to be a good exprience for her. Treats and catnip when we finish.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd be furious! I wouldn't have paid a *cent*, and she shouldn't have charged you anything. What a willful little brat her daughter is. At 9 years old, she's old enough to know better.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Well it is kinda funny :lol: She does look cute but any further down she would of been all skin. Should I try to shave the remainder off her? Should I leaver her whiskers there? It doesnt seem to bother her and I am upset but in a way it is humerous. She should of watched her daughter more closely but kids will be kids. I remember the time when my friends daughter decided to shave my belgian Shepherd down to his skin. He looked TOOOOOO funny and he was embaressed. For about 4 weeks he needed to wear sunscreen when he went out. We would all sit around the couch and point and laugh at him and he would get up and put his head down and run to his bed. Ill see if I can dig up some pics. 

Kids will be kids.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

:lol: 

What else can you do


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

HEY! Don't get me all worked up and then backpedal!! 

I guess considering your weather, it's not soooo terrible. Kinda warm, huh?


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah it warm enough for her to be like this. This summer hasnt been as hot as usual. She looks to cute. But it still upsetting but ill get over it.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

That is hilarious. She is totally adorable looking. :lol: 

If I were you, I'd be furious. We actually _paid_ someone to do that to Gizmo this summer :roll: but that's obviously different. If I were you I'd be annoyed that her crucial growing up photos will be kinda silly looking. On the other hand, it does make a great story, and she seems happy enough, so I guess it's not so bad.

Definitely leave her the way she is, though. It's standard practice to leave the head and legs unshaved (they call it a "lion cut"), and I don't think it's merely for aesthetics. Her whiskers also should stay--cats can feel very uncomfortable and disoriented without them.

Once again, she's really cute looking.


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL it will grow back... I think longer hair grows faster then shorter. My mother used to shave our long hairs and the hair came back in 3ish months. But one time my mom thought it was funny to shave my Zoey's tail and it took a lot longer to come back fully.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

wow you just got a free shave job and discount on boarding. the fur will grow back and your kitty will love its new found freedom of little hair. plus count the months and enjoy little to no shedding!!!!

if you ask me id be pissed until i saw they did a good job of shaving the cat. then id probably pretend im still upset to get the discount!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Don't but any more fur off. What your cat has had is a lion cut. It is standard to leave the fur where it has been left.

I can see the funny side, but I don't know if I would if it was my cat.


----------



## pebblesxgeorge (Oct 26, 2009)

If it was me and my cat, I'd feel annoyed that the person that was meant to be taking care of my cat was not keeping an eye on her daughter around the cats (especially as they aren't their cats) but if it is warm where you live then I don't think it would be OK. I'd be annoyed (only because I live in the UK, and I consider warm weather to be about 10 degrees celcius :lol: ) at least it's not all cut raggedly or anything, it looks quite well done. It is quite a funny story :lol:


----------

